# Timing Belt -WHEN?



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

'00 Altima with the 4 cyl. What's the recommended mileage for timing belt change?

I just bought this for my daughter. It has 61,000. My '97 Pathfinder recommends the belt at 105,000.....so I'm thinking, "great! She won't have to worry about that for a while." But now.......I don't know about the 4 cyl, and don't have the manual.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

It should be real close to the same between105,000-110,000; my mom's 96' went 120,000 before she actually changed hers!


----------



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

kstt said:


> '00 Altima with the 4 cyl. What's the recommended mileage for timing belt change?
> 
> I just bought this for my daughter. It has 61,000. My '97 Pathfinder recommends the belt at 105,000.....so I'm thinking, "great! She won't have to worry about that for a while." But now.......I don't know about the 4 cyl, and don't have the manual.



Whoops - it's a '99. I hit the wrong key.


----------



## bwb01 (Aug 12, 2006)

kstt said:


> '00 Altima with the 4 cyl. What's the recommended mileage for timing belt change?
> 
> I just bought this for my daughter. It has 61,000. My '97 Pathfinder recommends the belt at 105,000.....so I'm thinking, "great! She won't have to worry about that for a while." But now.......I don't know about the 4 cyl, and don't have the manual.


The KA24DE engine uses a chain, not a belt.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

kstt said:


> '00 Altima with the 4 cyl. What's the recommended mileage for timing belt change?
> 
> I just bought this for my daughter. It has 61,000. My '97 Pathfinder recommends the belt at 105,000.....so I'm thinking, "great! She won't have to worry about that for a while." But now.......I don't know about the 4 cyl, and don't have the manual.



It's a double chain that should last the life of the motor.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

kstt said:


> '00 Altima with the 4 cyl. What's the recommended mileage for timing belt change?
> 
> I just bought this for my daughter. It has 61,000. My '97 Pathfinder recommends the belt at 105,000.....so I'm thinking, "great! She won't have to worry about that for a while." But now.......I don't know about the 4 cyl, and don't have the manual.



The KA24DE engine has a timing chain which should last the life of the engine, as Wandy-1 mentioned, and is internal. On the other hand, there are two belts, one a v-belt and the other another belt, that do wear out eventually. Inspect these belts for any cracks or splits, because of the low mileage on your daughter's car they should be fine for the next 40,000 miles or when the odometer reach's 100,000 miles.


Frank


----------



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

This is GOOD! Thanks, all.


----------

